# Do you go to a shoot to have fun OR to try and win a medal?



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Different shoots....different reasons. I often meet up with friends at a shoot some where between out differing home towns. I shoot with them and we are shooting for fun. Now that being said......I like to try to shoot to a certain level and if I'm not shooting well......it sometimes frustrates me.

When I go to a shoot that I want to do well at......I still have fun......but I have more fun when I am shooting well.

Winning a medal is nice......but I would rather do well against my own standards.

Does this make sense?

I had a football coach who used to tell us..."Lads....we're here to have fun..........and I have more fun when we're winning so go get'em!" Too funny.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Fun for me ! Try to do better than I did the last time out and that's good enough for me.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

depends on how I physically feel .older now .... so some days I know already how the day will go lol lol


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I go for the beer! :cheers:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Fun or winning? If you ever want to get real good at archery, you're going to have to view them both as the same thing.


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

at our local shoots im usually meeting with friends and kids so we try to have as much fun as possible. it would be nice to win a medal every now and then, but i have a long way to go before that happens. its good to have a little friendly competition though, just to see if you are as good as you think you are. maybe the medals will come later but right now there is no pressure. just pure enjoyment.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I just enjoy shooting in general, however I go to tournaments to do my best and I defintely enjoy the competition aspect, in short winning/placing is fairly important for me. Competion is fun, and the better the competition, the more fun I have, win or loss.

That being said, I get the most enjoyment shooting with my son and seeing how much fun he has on the course.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

JDoupe said:


> .....I like to try to shoot to a certain level and if I'm not shooting well......it sometimes frustrates me.
> 
> When I go to a shoot that I want to do well at......I still have fun......but I have more fun when I am shooting well.
> 
> Winning a medal is nice......but I would rather do well against my own standards.


x2. I'm currently in a stage where I want to see continous improvement in my own shooting.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

There is nothing more fun than hitting what your aiming at IMO. I always go to compete because I step to the stake every time with full intentions of hitting the 12 (or 11 as the case may be).


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Gotta go with Stash on this one... fun = hitting what I wanted to hit = (hopefully) winning (if I did it better than everyone else)....



If someone else hit what they were aiming at and it was either better than I, or not the highest score... good for them! But I'm gonna aim for the middle.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Both


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Gotta go with Stash on this one... fun = hitting what I wanted to hit = (hopefully) winning (if I did it better than everyone else)....
> 
> 
> 
> If someone else hit what they were aiming at and it was either better than I, or not the highest score... good for them! But I'm gonna aim for the middle.


To me fun is just being out there...If I hit where I wanted to hit...well that's just a bonus!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I go for the laughs with friends. Whether I shoot well or not,I'll leave that up to the "Arrow God's and Fletching Fairies". I've sacrificed some arrows at passed shoots. lol!!!
It's all about having fun and supporting the clubs and archery.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not much fun in missing and losing arrows that's for sure. As I rarely have a class to shoot I tend to shoot just for score. I aim for 9 points per target average but take 8+ as a good day.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Stash said:


> Fun or winning? If you ever want to get real good at archery, you're going to have to view them both as the same thing.





JDoupe said:


> ..."Lads....we're here to have fun..........and I have more fun when we're winning so go get'em!"....


Can't be more fun but seeing the disappointment on their face loosing the game. 
If you want to experience that feeling you know what you have to do first........:wink:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I go to shoots to win and stab my opponents in the heart, unfortunately my advanced years have me reduced to wielding a butter knife.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I go for fun
To take my fiends 5 bucks or the other way around
I'm prob hardest on myself for a bad day 
But if I'm having a good day watch out I may place

Looking forward to seeing all the ppl I love and care about this season 
And makings some new friends along the way

This sport by far has some of the most personable and likeable ppl around
The day I stop having fun is the day I sell all my stuff and take up basket weaving
The day I care about a trophy is a dark day

I know who I beat consistently and who beats me consistently 
Just want the first to be more then the last is all

Tink!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

My shrink suggested shooting archery competitions years ago due its therapeutic effect. Busting nocks makes one feel warm and fuzzy all over.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

just a fun day out if I get a medal its a bonus,also takin some cash of my buddy's is fun to ,we sometimes throw a few bucks in a pot and best score takes it,
If you go for the prizes I think your missing out,we are not that serious about our scores


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I used to be hard on myself...but for a while now..it's all about being outdoors, having fun, relax and doing something I love...amazing how well you shoot with no pressure on yourself. Now, just need to get back into it...lord knows I the fun..need some relaxing...LOL


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I use to shoot for fun but have fallen pray to the dark side as to kick Mr. Bills a##. Sorry Bill it's the crossbow that made me do it.lol


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Getting together with friends, having a few laughs, watching younger generations carrying on this great sport we all love.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

While it may be too early to tell, I'll go with "It must be fun because I'm out here". My wife and I took archery up two months ago, retired, because our mornings were stand-up paddling, but afternoons seemed empty. We'd done the golf, cycling, running thing, and those were out of the question for many reasons. We just recently scored our first round at a club shoot, and we both felt satisfied, but the most fun was just walking the range and being with fellow shooters. Mentioned was the loosing of arrows as a drawback. Yep, no fun, but the sound of arrow smacking the target keeps one coming back, and it's always fun when it's an X. Smile.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

I go to try and consistently beat my previous scores, to me that is what's satisfying about 3d... Also a pile of laughs with the guys I shoot with so def a great way to kill a day


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Justin82 said:


> I go to try and consistently beat my previous scores, to me that is what's satisfying about 3d... Also a pile of laughs with the guys I shoot with so def a great way to kill a day


The group I shoot with is a blast! We had a one of the "serious" guys jump in our group awhile back and he laughed his azz off! And at the end said, this is the best I've ever shot and my side hurts from laughing!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Justin82 said:


> I go to try and consistently beat my previous scores, to me that is what's satisfying about 3d... Also a pile of laughs with the guys I shoot with so def a great way to kill a day


Agreed!
If I went to win everything id just stay home


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

shakyshot said:


> Agreed!
> If I went to win everything id just stay home


 X2 ........have you seen me shoot ? ROTFLMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Glen


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I go to try and beat my hubby!!! :set1_rolf2:

But seriously, it's a fun day outside with great friends a few laughs along the way. In the end, I am my worst critic and sometimes my own biggest competition when it comes to shooting well and not getting too frustrated at the small stuff.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> I go to try and beat my hubby!!! :set1_rolf2:


I go and try to beat my 16 year old daughter who kicks my butt almost everytime.

Butt seriously, we don't go to a shoot without giving it our best shot and trying to win. When we do it is great, when we don't we still have a great time shooting with great people.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I strive to keep my scores above my wife's! ... . although I seem to be losing ground!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

joshwebb said:


> I strive to keep my scores above my wife's! ... . although I seem to be losing ground!!


An allen key will take care of that issue :wink:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

x-quizit said:


> I go to try and beat my hubby!!! :set1_rolf2:
> 
> But seriously, it's a fun day outside with great friends a few laughs along the way. In the end, I am my worst critic and sometimes my own biggest competition when it comes to shooting well and not getting too frustrated at the small stuff.





joshwebb said:


> I strive to keep my scores above my wife's! ... . although I seem to be losing ground!!





DssBB said:


> An allen key will take care of that issue :wink:


gonna take more than an allen key... and the ground is usually lost from what I've seen :wink:


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds good!
I was thinking about not doing tournaments because it would be too serious and intimidating for a new guy
Sounds like most people do it for FUN! and to meet other archers


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

It will probably be the most fun you can have in the field or forest on a Sunday.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

ArcherMan said:


> Sounds good!
> I was thinking about not doing tournaments because it would be too serious and intimidating for a new guy
> Sounds like most people do it for FUN! and to meet other archers


If you can make it to the Floyd Armstrong Memorial tournament, we have a class specifically for people like yourself. We simpley call it FUN class! Support the charity, get a feel for a 3d tournament course and atmosphere and meet some great new people without any intimidation factor!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe more shoots should have a "fun" class. No card, shoot from any peg, no medal, no pressure. Might be good for new shooters to learn the ropes.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> Maybe more shoots should have a "fun" class. No card, shoot from any peg, no medal, no pressure. Might be good for new shooters to learn the ropes.


And for old shooters that like to take mulligans!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

mprus said:


> And for old shooters that like to take mulligans!


As long as you don't hold people up, why not, it's all good.


----------

